# eventing prospect? tb conformation.



## foxrider88 (Sep 29, 2012)

i'm pretty bad at conformation still so i figured i'd come on and ask you guys for advice. i found this horse for sale/lease in my area and was wondering if he would be worth the money they're asking. here is a link to a video of him trotting and cantering and one of him jumping from afar. they didn't have any conformation pics up, so this is all i have to show you. the site said he's been doing some dressage and xcountry. he's 8.











to me the first thing that stood out was his neck, it looks like an ewe neck, but i could be wrong. the way the girl rides him might be a part of why, considering the way she keeps his head up like that with a tight rein. also, it looks like one of his feet, particularly the left front might be clubbed because as he goes around close it looks like he's going toe-heel instead of heel-toe. i'm probably wrong and just trying to find faults with this horse.

these are the only two pics they have of him on the site lol.



















thanks in advance!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He travels nice and straight which is very important in a high impact sport. Yes, he has a low neck set.. 

He is really on his forehand and his down transitions are not blanced at all as a result. I question his "dressage" as a result of that. His jumping is not real scopey looking but these are little hops to him. 

OTOH he seems very calm and confident. Remember.. for eventing a LOT of what you need is a horse that is confident and not afraid to give his all. You also need to know he will gallup on and make time. 

The rest you really cannot tell from this video. Go and see the horse. 

Remember.. back in time you got (if you were lucky) a couple of Black and White photos of a horse going over an fence (usually an Oxer because they tend to look best over those) and a lot of rhetoric and then you drove to see the horse. I realize gas and distance are issues.. but if you are looking for a horse to do eventing you are into a lot of money just to pursue the sport. 

GO and ride this horse (and any others) and see for yourself! Remember.. courage and being able to be a partner are often as important as anything else when riding corss country.. be it a Point to Point, hunter pace or cross country in eventing.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't tell much about conformation given that all the photos are action shots/video. Not much chop under saddle but that is rider error, not the horse.

Horse has a nice attitude.

What you are attributing to neck conformation is in fact the horse bracing against the bit with the rider trying to ride him 'upside down'. See if you can get some conformation shots and we could be of more assistance


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's wringing his tail an awful lot, leading me to believe he might be irritated or even in pain. It could be just a quirk of his, but it's worth keeping in mind.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, his neck is set lower than would be ideal. And yes, the rider is not keeping the horse forward and into the bridle. As a result, he is using and building all of the wrong muscles. Some of that could improve with better training/riding.

As for his foot, I can't see it to tell. Only a vet could give a really good look at that and say how it might affect him.

What I DO see is a horse wringing his tail at times. Many things could cause that. A horse making a big effort to perform a movement will swish his tail. But this horse is not forward or exerting himself. That wringing could be discomfort. Possibly the tack doesn't fit. Chiropractic problems...hard to tell.

He just doesn't seem to be that interested in exerting himself or pleasing the rider. He has to be constantly nagged. This could be training (fixable) or attitude (maybe not fixable).

Bottom line is good conformation is great. BUT, courage, heart and desire to please will trump conformation every time! I remember a USCTA Advanced horse of the year that had post hind legs, a club foot and a short bull neck. He had such heart, he overcame all of that and won.

Before you put money into the horse as a lease or purchase, vet him!


----------



## foxrider88 (Sep 29, 2012)

I talked to the girl tonight on the phone and she said she was going to take conformation pictures for me tomorrow. I found a few more photos of him and here they are to hold us over.

She said he's lazy and hasn't been ridden competitively since his owner abandoned him, but he gets better with a training schedule. Right now he's just carting people around on lessons. She said she has beginners on him more often than not.

As for me personally eventing it probably isn't going to happen, I just wanted to know his potential since the website did say he was already started that way. According to her he jumps up to 4 feet currently and does not spook on the xcountry field.




















I also want to thank you guys for your help so far! I really appreciate the input.

I'm going to see him on wednesday with my dad, he knows more about conformation than I do.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

WHAT do YOU want to do with this horse?


----------



## foxrider88 (Sep 29, 2012)

Elana said:


> WHAT do YOU want to do with this horse?


HUS and jumping, honestly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw exactly what the others have already commented upon. I think if you become his sole rider you will be able to affect some good changes. If you are sharing him, then it will be harder. I did not see a lot of jumping scope, but again, it's partly his rider and his history.

He is kind of cute and I wonder if he wouldn't really blossom under the right person.


----------



## foxrider88 (Sep 29, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I saw exactly what the others have already commented upon. I think if you become his sole rider you will be able to affect some good changes. If you are sharing him, then it will be harder. I did not see a lot of jumping scope, but again, it's partly his rider and his history.
> 
> He is kind of cute and I wonder if he wouldn't really blossom under the right person.


Thanks, I thought he was cute too and I'm guessing he's probably cuter in person. The last girl who had him just kinda left him there cause she couldn't afford the board. I'm not a huge fan of flashy chrome horses he was simple looking with little accent and that's what mainly caught my eye initially. I guess we'll see on wednesday.

The lease is 350 a month for 3 rides a week and then 1 lesson day. I'd be riding him four times a week in total. The barn/horses owner wants to help him get show ready for next spring so she'll probably be riding him as well. After three months of leasing she said she'd be willing to sell him to me for 3,000 if we work well together. Prospect horses for sale around here are expensive to buy unless they have soundness issues.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That sounds like a plan! video your progress, so you can look back and see the changes. Good luck!


----------

